# Intro - Shawn from Develop.ca



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello,

My name is Shawn from Develop.ca

I own a small portfolio of domains for future use.

Acquire domains privately and via TBR.

Looking forward to sharing and growing together.

Some of my favourites. 

*EMD's*

*Desktop.ca*
*Getaways.ca*
*Motorcycle.ca*
*Pharma.ca*
*Recruit.ca*

*Brandable's*

*00.ca*
*420.ca*
*Bedrock.ca*
*Stratus.ca*
*Zone.ca*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Nice portfolio Shawn, I like the branding with develop.ca

Very nice to have you on board  *THUMBSUP*




PS. I edited the title to be a bit more descriptive, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome Shawn.

Nice collection there. Congrats!


----------



## Spex (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome [notify]Develop[/notify], you've got yourself a great portfolio there


----------



## RedRider (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello Shawn


420.ca  *YAHOO* 


What was your highest offer on that one?


----------



## jaydub__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome to DN.ca Shawn!


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Nice portfolio Shawn, I like the branding with develop.ca
> 
> Very nice to have you on board  *THUMBSUP*
> 
> PS. I edited the title to be a bit more descriptive, hope you don't mind.



Thanks for the warm welcome.

 I appreciate the work you put into running this board.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Welcome Shawn.
> 
> Nice collection there. Congrats!



A nice compliment to hear from an owner with one of the finest collections ever assembled.

Thank You.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome Shawn! Very nice domains you've got there!


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Develop said:
			
		

> A nice compliment to hear from an owner with one of the finest collections ever assembled.
> 
> Thank You.



Thanks for your kind words Shawn. 
Now I know who beat me to some of those domains on TBR, some years back..LOL.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Welcome [notify]Develop[/notify], you've got yourself a great portfolio there



Thank you for the welcome [notify]Spex[/notify].


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

RedRider said:
			
		

> Hello Shawn
> 
> 
> 420.ca  *YAHOO*
> ...



I have intentions for this name. It will take more than that, to move away from it.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Welcome to DN.ca Shawn!



Thanks for the warm welcome Jay.


----------



## lotsofcoffee (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome to the community and great collection of domains!


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Welcome Shawn! Very nice domains you've got there!



Thanks for warm welcome Eldred.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

lotsofcoffee said:
			
		

> Welcome to the community and great collection of domains!



Thanks for the warm welcome [notify]lotsofcoffee[/notify]


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard! Nice to have you here.


----------



## silentg__ (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard Shawn. Impressive domains.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard! Nice to have you here.



Thank you for the warm welcome [notify]theinvestor[/notify]


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 28, 2021)

silentg said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Shawn. Impressive domains.



Thank you for the warm welcome. 

Everyone here has impressive domains to one degree or another.


----------



## FM__ (Jul 29, 2021)

Welcome Shawn. Great domains.


----------



## Nafti (Jul 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Shawn. Great to have you here.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 29, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Welcome Shawn. Great domains.



Thanks for the welcome Frank.


----------



## aactive (Jul 29, 2021)

Some good development possibilities there, but by your handle, I'll guessing you know that.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 29, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum Shawn. Great to have you here.



Thanks for the welcome. It's great to be here.


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 29, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> Some good development possibilities there, but by your handle, I'll guessing you know that.



Thanks Shaun.

Possibilities bring opportunities. We will see where things go.

You have developed some great names yourself. You know the difficulties. It takes more than a name to be successful.


----------



## aactive (Jul 29, 2021)

Develop said:
			
		

> ...You have developed some great names yourself. You know the difficulties. It takes more than a name to be successful.



I totally agree. I swung and missed big-time, more than once on development. It's not how much money you throw at it, but if you can get a few things right from the beginning, it dramatically enhances the chances of success.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 29, 2021)

Develop said:
			
		

> It takes more than a name to be successful.




It is also harder to be successful without a good name  O


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 29, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> I totally agree. I swung and missed big-time, more than once on development. It's not how much money you throw at it, but if you can get a few things right from the beginning, it dramatically enhances the chances of success.



If the right opportunity presents itself, someone else will be taking on those risks.


----------



## aactive (Jul 29, 2021)

Develop said:
			
		

> If the right opportunity presents itself, someone else will be taking on those risks.



For me, humility and getting rid of ego and arrogance have been beneficial to my development projects in the past few years. It still rears its ugly head now and then and I knock it down.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 29, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> For me, humility and getting rid of ego and arrogance have been beneficial to my development projects in the past few years. It still rears its ugly head now and then and I knock it down.



The best hit on my ego has been my 11 year old girl, everything is better on Tik Tok than in real life  %)


----------



## Develop__ (Jul 29, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> For me, humility and getting rid of ego and arrogance have been beneficial to my development projects in the past few years. It still rears its ugly head now and then and I knock it down.



I really like what you have done with your candy store and how you are building growth with domains.


----------

